

Show HN: my first Chrome extension (PenaltyBlox) - jfi

Whether it is a designer ultra-tweeting about some conference she is at or a venture capitalist intensely describing his pursuit of the always-elusive "inbox zero", sometimes you just want to mute someone you follow on Twitter.<p>This extensions allows you to do just that. You can easily put accounts that you follow in the penalty box, where they will be silenced and feel shame. When you have deemed their sins absolved, you can let them out, free to fill your Twitter stream again.<p>Download:
http://bit.ly/u1giXH<p>Read About:
http://bit.ly/tdqX6y<p>Source:
http://bit.ly/tmxvf1
======
SethWilson
Love the "Feel Shame" reference from the movie "Slapshot" in your blog post

~~~
jfi
I wish I could up vote your comment more than once for picking up on that
reference :) I'm from Vermont so that movie was a right of passage during my
younger, hockey-playing years.

------
D060703
Gave it a try, works like a charm!

~~~
jfi
Thanks! I thought the concept of a temporary unfollow that was 100% client-
side was interesting. The best analogy I could come up with for that was a
"penalty box" ... again, thanks for giving it a try, very much appreciate it.

